# Gary Raymond wheels and gage



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently bought some Gary Raymond ball bearing wheels for an Aristo long steel caboose, to replace the plunger piston power pickup. The Gary Raymond wheels are much smaller than standard Aristo wheels--narrower, smaller in diameter, and much closer together. Now the caboose derails. The wheels look great, but they don't seem to run well



I don't run a finescale operation and while I've had good luck with Gary Raymond wheels sized for Bachmann,these are no good.


So I was just wndering if anyone has any experience re-gaging them? Can they be adjusted by tapping the same way as, say, regular Aristo metal wheels?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hate to hear that, just ordered 6 ball bearing axles for my Zephyr. I talked to him on the phone, he seemed to think I would be all right. You could call him, nice guy to talk to, it seems. You ddin't order the super accurate ones did you? He has one range that is almost only for display.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello,

I re-did my USAT streamliners with Gary Raymond wheels and have had excellent results. I also lowered the bolsters so the cars were about 3/16" lower at the end of the day.

As the result of being happy with the Gary Raymond wheels, I have another 12 axles on order.

Here's a link to the final result with my San Joaquin Daylight:



Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Alan, nice layout and nicer train! I now have hope for my new wheels. They have the electrical pickups, will give me 6 axles of pickups instead of the current one axle on my Zephyr.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Thanks for the compliments. The first and last scenes were at the Adirondack Live Steamers G1 layout, and the middle with the CF was shot at Dr. Rivet's place. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------

